

Ask YC: what do you do to get a promotion ? - anonstar

what do you do to get a promotion ?
======
timothychung
It depends on (1) who has the power to promote you and (2) what they measure
for promoting someone.

------
aaroneous
Earn it, and then tactfully make it known to the proper person(s) that you
want it.

